# Weighty Matters



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

I've gone over many previous topics and guides, but would still appreciate confirmation....

just been to the weighbridge....both axles ok for weight, but the total is 80kg over. The good lady operating the weighbridge was adamant that we should be weighing without driver and passenger (toal of about 180kg), but i thought we had to be included in the total.

Who is right? If she was correct then we are underweight, but i have a nasty feeling it might be time to start taking a few bits and pieces out.

By the way, we had deliberately filled up fuel and fresh water to bursting so as to get the "worst case scenario".

Timotei


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi! Timotei.

What matters is your "gross" vehicle weight - ie, loaded with all the bits 'n pieces for your trip and to INCLUDE the people travelling (driver + passengers). Sorry, but that's the bad news.....

Brian.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We get weighed with driver and passenger in situ....plus water and fuel etc all full.

If any one of the three weights is over adjustments are required. :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Weighbridge operator is WRONG WRONG AND WRONG AGAIN

You MUST weigh your vehicle as it would be on the road so that INCLUDES driver and passenger.

Trust me I used to weigh vehicles all the time (ex traffic cop) so I do know what I am talking about !!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weight*

Hi

Your gross vehicle weight is the absolute maximum weight of the vehicle including yourself, passengers, cuddly toys, polka dot bikinis, buckets, gas, water, fuel etc.

What is the maximum gross vehicle weight for your vehicle?

Russell


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> Trust me I used to weigh vehicles all the time (ex traffic cop) so I do know what I am talking about !!


Absolutely correct, but I do know Traffic Cops, who unlike your good self 8) , know absolutely nothing about weighing vehicles. :twisted:

I still do weigh vehicles and also know what I'm talking about, having taught the Code of Practice to more Traffic Cops than I care to remember.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

i am a site manager for a waste managment company,and we always take the gross weight without the driver,but saying this the driver and passenger,s
must always be included when working out your gross weight for a motorhome.
also the permitted error for a weighbridge is 60kg +or-,we have just had weights and measures in on thursday and our 50 ton bridge has a 2kg error over all weight's 1/2 ton up to 50 ton.
and guess what?
my motorhome gets weighed quite a lot.
perk of the job.

cheers chris
-


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

chrisgreen said:


> .... we always take the gross weight without the driver......cheers chris


Ah, but that is only because your weighbridge is certified as a "trade" weighbridge, not an enforcement weighbridge. :wink:

The purpose of your plate is to check the weight of any goods either coming in or going out - no doubt that is how you're paid, on weight. :lol:

An enforcement weighbridge, on the other hand, is used to weigh vehicles "as presented", i.e. as they would be on the road. :twisted:

Not wishing to split hairs, a trade bridge needs only be calibrated annually, an enforcement bridge, calibrated to a tighter set of weight parameters, must be recalibrated every 6 months. 8)

That said, there's no reason why MH owners should not use a "trade" bridge, providing of course, that the operator maintains it properly, no foreign matter lodged in the edges, on the plate etc. No doubt you do this as a matter of good practise. :wink:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

its been calibrated twice in two months.as we have just replaced all 7 of our bridges so its new fitted by a company called preica molem.(spelling)
all our out going loads have to be weighed with driver as we are liable if we send out an over loaded wagon.
and all our bridges can and are used by the ministry.

cheers chris


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

sprokit said:


> chrisgreen said:
> 
> 
> > .... we always take the gross weight without the driver......cheers chris
> ...


Thats my experience on a weighbridge near us. The operator refused to weigh the van with the two of us on board, we both had to get out before each 'weigh in'. Operator stated it was for 'elf and safety' regs, can't see how it could be potentially dangerous sat on a weighbridge but there you go :?

Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

chrisgreen said:


> its been calibrated twice in two months.as we have just replaced all 7 of our bridges so its new fitted by a company called preica molem.(spelling)
> all our out going loads have to be weighed with driver as we are liable if we send out an over loaded wagon.
> and all our bridges can and are used by the ministry.
> 
> cheers chris


Sorry, missed your post while I was typing.
Just to clarify, do you weigh vehicles 'with' the driver or 'without'?

Pete


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

peejay said:


> chrisgreen said:
> 
> 
> > its been calibrated twice in two months.as we have just replaced all 7 of our bridges so its new fitted by a company called preica molem.(spelling)
> ...


sorry pete been offline all day.

we charge by the load incoming,so if a truck with a gross of 33 ton comes in he pays a fixed fee,
if the same truck comes in carrying 1 ton he still pays the same as he would if he was carrying 20 ton.so incomeing without driver,the reason we weigh all incomeing trucks is so we can keep a record of what is going in the hole we are filling for the planners/ea.
all trucks leaveing are weighed with driver.
when the ministry put someone over our weighbridge it always includes the driver.

cheers chris


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

if anybody needs there motorhome weighing and lives in oxfordshire pm me i dont charge you might even get a cup of coffee.

cheers chris


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,
what are the sanctions in GB if your m/home is overweight?
tks & saluti.
eddied


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

and further to eddied's question, and once you are at the weighbridge and find out that you are overweight, you'd need to drive home to unload some stuff so driving home overweight, what are the penalties there???

D


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

dannimac said:


> and further to eddied's question, and once you are at the weighbridge and find out that you are overweight, you'd need to drive home to unload some stuff so driving home overweight, what are the penalties there???
> 
> D


Eddied & Dannimac

If you have taken your vehicle to a weighbridge to check the weight to ensure you are driving a legal vehicle, you are not liable. 

It is a defence in law to be proceeding to or returning from a weighbridge for the purpose of check weighing.

The only proviso is that it must be the nearest available weighbridge, by road, from the place where the vehicle was loaded, and, if it is overweight, the vehicle must return to the place of loading to remove the excess weight. 8)

Oh, and all the clever people who arrive in the UK from the Continent with an overloaded vehicle and try to claim they are going to the nearest available weighbridge, forget it, it won't work. We've been there, done that and not only have the T shirts, but wear them with pride. :twisted:

As far as sanctions go, if you are stopped for a weight check in the UK and are found to be overweight, you will be given a fixed penalty (payable within 28 days) of between £60 and £200 dependant on the severity of the overload. :roll:, or if the overload is in excess of 30%, reported for prosecution through the courts. This is only applicable to people with a satisfactory, confirmed UK address, anyone who is not a resident of the UK, or a person who cannot provide a satisfactory UK address, will be required to pay any penalty immediately (or a Court Deposit (if over 30% overweight) in lieu of going to court for those who are not residents), either by credit card or in cash - and we only accept £ Sterling. :twisted:

HTH

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Keith, and tks. Just what I needed to know.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 126646 (Aug 7, 2009)

*wieghbridge rules*

hi i could really do with some help and advise preferably from someone official ie ex cop etc.....just need some off the record answers to my problems....many thanks in advance


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

chunkymunky, you are not going to get "off the record" help unless you can send and receive personal messages for which you will have to join. Even then it is not very likely. 

Your best bet would be to join and post your queries here, publicly, I suspect the advice given would be the same whether in public or in private. 

Remember you are only known on the forum by your user name unless you choose to give your real name, Alan.


----------

